# speedo/4x4 not working



## honda stomper750 (Aug 26, 2010)

Have not riden in while but the other day i got it out to play in the snow. The speedo cluster will light up, the gas guage works, my f1 light works, but it will show how fast i am going. it stays on 0. Also, the 4x4 will not engage, it will not even light up when i switch it from 2wd to 4wd it just stays on 2wd. what could be my problem. The last time I rode everything worked great.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

honda stomper750 said:


> Have not riden in while but the other day i got it out to play in the snow. The speedo cluster will light up, the gas guage works, my f1 light works, but it will show how fast i am going. it stays on 0. Also, the 4x4 will not engage, it will not even light up when i switch it from 2wd to 4wd it just stays on 2wd. what could be my problem. The last time I rode everything worked great.


a good buddy of mine with the same year brute, had the same kind of problem with his 4wd in the past, except that it would go in, but wouldnt go back into 2wd, but after riding it for awhile it started working again, his speedo did the same exact thing as well, but after he rode it for awhile, it started back working as well :thinking:, thats y i love my honda :bigok:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Disconnect the plug at the speed sensor and check for water/corrosion. Sometimes just unplugging it and plugging it back in will solve the problem.


----------



## bigdigger1527 (Dec 1, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> Disconnect the plug at the speed sensor and check for water/corrosion. Sometimes just unplugging it and plugging it back in will solve the problem.


yea never thought about it, but def could be a water issue, we do alot of deep ridin, so maybe thats what the problem with my friends was also


----------



## honda stomper750 (Aug 26, 2010)

Tried all of the above and also cleaned fuse block still not working. any more suggestions


----------

